# Downloading Windows 7 RC on May 5th.



## LarryFlowers (Sep 22, 2006)

Based on past experience with Windows 7 Beta and more recently with Windows 7 RC from the TechNet web site... Downloading the RC by the general user public will not be a picnic.

Download speed were slow and even those of us who are both experienced and well equipped to handle these downloads had plenty of problems.

Don't get frustrated.

Do Plan Ahead!

The big rush will of course be on Tuesday the 5th. If you catch it right when it is first posted you will probably do fine. Once the word gets out that the downloads are ready, count on slow speeds and interruptions and what could very well be 10+ hours to download. Windows 7 RC 64 bit is 3.2GB, 32 bit is 2.5GB.

Remember that Microsoft is not putting a counter on this download, so they will not cut it off after a certain number of downloads... they learned their lesson from the last time.

Windows 7 RC, both versions will be available to download until June 1st. This gives you plenty of time to get the download without having to participate in the first day race. Waiting as little as 48 hours will probably give you a great download experience and still get it for you in time for the weekend.

Enjoy!

Larry


----------



## Tom Robertson (Nov 15, 2005)

Indeed, I'm downloading other technet items today, very nice rates. On Thursday, it was very, very slow. 

While you're waiting, do your backups. Plan and start your other downloads on the 4th (AVG, firefox, etc.)

Check to be sure if you want the 64bit or the 32bit. Don't go after them both the first day unless you really, really need them. 

Have your blank DVDs ready. You know you can't wait once you have it. 

And then have fun! 

Cheers,
Tom


----------



## Hansen (Jan 1, 2006)

Looks like Microsoft has expanded the download to leave it "available at least through June 30, 2009". My guess is MS will leave it open into July.


----------



## Marlin Guy (Apr 8, 2009)

Widely available elsewhere now.
Plenty of pipe.


----------



## Shades228 (Mar 18, 2008)

Marlin Guy said:


> Widely available elsewhere now.
> Plenty of pipe.


Technet will still be slammed. Most people don't care about waiting a week to ensure that they get a non tampered install. When I was younger I would have gone out and tried to get it if it was leaked but now it's not worth it to me. Also most people don't know where or how to find other copies. I'll probably wait a day or so to get it anyways to avoid the downloading issues.


----------



## Tom Robertson (Nov 15, 2005)

Marlin Guy said:


> Widely available elsewhere now.
> Plenty of pipe.


DBStalk does not condone unapproved or unauthorized sharing of copywritten materials.

So let us not talk about such things here.

Thanks,
Tom


----------



## dorfd1 (Jul 16, 2008)

Tom Robertson said:


> Indeed, I'm downloading other technet items today, very nice rates. On Thursday, it was very, very slow.
> 
> While you're waiting, do your backups. Plan and start your other downloads on the 4th (AVG, firefox, etc.)
> 
> ...


I have the beta 1 and I installed it on my computer via windows deployment services. Blank dvd's are not needed.

I will also install the RC via windows deplyment services.


----------



## LarryFlowers (Sep 22, 2006)

How very nice for you... must make it very easy! However since 99.9999999% of the people you find in this forum don't have a Windows 2003 Server with Windows Deployment Services installed on it in their home... they will need DVD's!

Larry



dorfd1 said:


> I have the beta 1 and I installed it on my computer via windows deployment services. Blank dvd's are not needed.
> 
> I will also install the RC via windows deplyment services.


----------



## dave29 (Feb 18, 2007)

Larry, Does Windows Deployment Services work on Windows Home Server?


----------



## pfp (Apr 28, 2009)

LarryFlowers said:


> How very nice for you... must make it very easy! However since 99.9999999% of the people you find in this forum don't have a Windows 2003 Server with Windows Deployment Services installed on it in their home... they will need DVD's!
> 
> Larry


Sigh! Someone urinate in your breakfast cereal? :lol:


----------



## LarryFlowers (Sep 22, 2006)

Sorry... I pointed out how nice it was for him, but not for the rest of us



pfp said:


> Sigh! Someone urinate in your breakfast cereal? :lol:


----------



## David MacLeod (Jan 29, 2008)

LarryFlowers said:


> Sorry... I pointed out how nice it was for him, but not for the rest of us


yeah, but you were able to join your dvd installed clients to a domain w/o issues so..


----------



## LarryFlowers (Sep 22, 2006)

No.



dave29 said:


> Larry, Does Windows Deployment Services work on Windows Home Server?


----------



## dorfd1 (Jul 16, 2008)

LarryFlowers said:


> How very nice for you... must make it very easy! However since 99.9999999% of the people you find in this forum don't have a Windows 2003 Server with Windows Deployment Services installed on it in their home... they will need DVD's!
> 
> Larry


when I installed the image, windows 7 home basic, home premium, bussiness and ultimate were avaible to install.
the install did not take long over the network.

if any of you have a compaq presario 5000 series(preferable one that orignaly had windows 98 *FE* on it keep it, they make good servers.


----------



## HIPAR (May 15, 2005)

I'm not really interested in being 'The first kid on my block' to get the RC running. What I would like to do is send Microsoft a few dollars for a disk and avoid the feeding frenzy. I did that for VISTA and and hope they offer that option for Win7.

--- CHAS


----------



## Lee L (Aug 15, 2002)

I have been using a 4 gig USB drive for my Windows 7 installs and it works nice (the machine I have been using only has a CDRW), so that is always an option if you want to install on something without a DVD drive like a Netbook. IT is easier with Vista, but can be set up with XP also if you want to use a couple of freeware programs to set the drive up as bootable.


----------



## dorfd1 (Jul 16, 2008)

Lee L said:


> I have been using a 4 gig USB drive for my Windows 7 installs and it works nice (the machine I have been using only has a CDRW), so that is always an option if you want to install on something without a DVD drive like a Netbook. IT is easier with Vista, but can be set up with XP also if you want to use a couple of freeware programs to set the drive up as bootable.


were you given an option to choose what edition you want to install. I was given an option to choose a different edition with windows deployment services.


----------



## Lee L (Aug 15, 2002)

Well, depending on what you want to do, if you edit or delete one particular file from the ISO, you can gain the ability to install the other editions. Right now, the RC will install Ultimate Edition. If you delete the file you can choose which edition you want during the setup process, if you edit it, you can make it auto install whatever edition you preselect.


----------



## Rob77 (Sep 24, 2007)

If you want the other editions, go to the "sources" folder and go down to the "ei.cfg" file and delete it.....hit save, and restart


----------



## cclement (Mar 22, 2004)

Rob77 said:


> If you want the other editions, go to the "sources" folder and go down to the "ei.cfg" file and delete it.....hit save, and restart


I saw this, but will the key MS gives you work with anything besides Ultimate? I read you will be able to install another version, but you won't be able to activate it.


----------



## Grentz (Jan 10, 2007)

Download sites are up, but looks like they are already getting hammered as it is very slow to try and go through the register pages for the download.

https://www.microsoft.com/windows/windows-7/download.aspx

EDIT: Downloading now at ~150KB/sec. Not too bad as my max is 180KB/sec anyways.


----------



## Mark Holtz (Mar 23, 2002)

I logged into my machine at work, and have it downloading right now.


----------



## Caddo-Miller (May 17, 2007)

My download is also in progress...


----------



## ncxcstud (Apr 22, 2007)

Grentz said:


> Download sites are up, but looks like they are already getting hammered as it is very slow to try and go through the register pages for the download.
> 
> https://www.microsoft.com/windows/windows-7/download.aspx
> 
> EDIT: Downloading now at ~150KB/sec. Not too bad as my max is 180KB/sec anyways.


Downloading at 1.1MB/sec 

Lots faster than the first beta open to the public (7000 build)


----------



## Rob77 (Sep 24, 2007)

cclement said:


> I saw this, but will the key MS gives you work with anything besides Ultimate? I read you will be able to install another version, but you won't be able to activate it.


That is correct, you cannot use the Ultimate Key to activate...this fix is for short term use to check out other versions.


----------



## Marlin Guy (Apr 8, 2009)

Copy and paste this direct link to bypass MS song and dance and load balancing.

64 bit
http://wb.dlservice.microsoft.com/d...en-us_retail_ultimate-grc1culxfrer_en_dvd.iso

32 bit
http://wb.dlservice.microsoft.com/d..._en-us_retail_ultimate-grc1culfrer_en_dvd.iso

Note, dbs talk truncates the viewale link, so be sure and right click to copy link location.


----------



## Marlin Guy (Apr 8, 2009)

Also, if you have already downloaded the Technet/MSDN or leaked version, this one is the same. No need to get it again.

Windows 7 RC x64

Build string: 7100.0.090421.1700
ISO Name: 7100.0.090421-1700_x64fre_client_en-us_Retail_Ultimate-GRC1CULXFRER_EN_DVD.iso
Size: 3,119.3MB 3.04GB
MD5: 98341af35655137966e382c4feaa282d
SHA-1: fc867fe1ab2e0a9796f9e4d155b44ea6998f4874
CRC32: 58fb2be0 


Windows 7 RC x86

Build string: 7100.0.090421.1700
ISO Name: 7100.0.090421-1700_x86fre_client_en-us_Retail_Ultimate-GRC1CULFRER_EN_DVD.iso
Size: 2,413.73MB 2.35GB
MD5: 8867C13330F56A93944BCD46DCD73590
SHA-1: 7D1F486CA569EFFFFB719CFB48355BB7BF499712
CRC32: E8A1C394


----------



## Marlin Guy (Apr 8, 2009)

IMPORTANT: The RC will expire on June 1, 2010. Starting on March 1, 2010, your PC will begin shutting down every two hours. Windows will notify you two weeks before the bi-hourly shutdowns start. To avoid interruption, you'll need to rebuild your test machine using a valid version of Windows before the software expires. You'll need to rebuild your test PC to replace the OS and reinstall all your programs and data. (To learn more, see Frequently asked questions.)


----------



## Hansen (Jan 1, 2006)

Downloads using MS's download manager were quick given what I bet was a big load today. It came down for me this morning at about 1 mb/second. Ate breakfast and took shower, and it was done. Have to wait till tonight to install.


----------



## LarryFlowers (Sep 22, 2006)

A caution to everyone installing the Windows 7 release candidate and has an nVidia video card....

Windows 7 after installation will offer an update to a new Windows 7 nVidia driver. This driver is in beta and is causing some users to have problems.

Download the latest Vista video driver for your nVidia card and have it handy in case this update messes up your screen. Problems have ranged from a black screen to a screen that flickers periodically. The default Windows 7 driver or the Vista driver will resolve the issue and nVidia will update the beta driver periodically and you can try it again the next time it comes up.

Larry


----------



## Lee L (Aug 15, 2002)

I have been having issues with My nVidia card, but only on the opening login screen or on OS popups like UAC administrator warnings. I get weird blocky lines that are all black. Often if I hover over the area it will become clear. It has not affected my actual use but it is annoying. I figured I had such a crappy card (6200 LE) it was the issue. I will try the Vista Drivers too now.


Also, in case peopel missed it, you will have to install clean when the RTM comes around. There will be no supported upgrade from RC to the final shipping version. Whether you can get around this remains to be seen, but it sounds like they expect enough things to change that it is not a good idea.


----------



## sideswipe (Dec 4, 2008)

downloaded 64-bit got between 500 - 750kb/s (6 meg download on suddenlink is my speed) so servers going by quickly now, had 2 try 3x's to get started, 3 - 5min getting started


----------



## dorfd1 (Jul 16, 2008)

I started the download for both x86 and x64. I will find out when I put them on my windows deployment services server what editions are avaible for install.


----------



## dorfd1 (Jul 16, 2008)

I finally got both version x86 and x64


----------

